# Motorola QA1 codigo de operador



## elbrujo (Abr 17, 2010)

Tengo dos motorolas, un v555 con movistar y un QA1 con Personal. Los dos con plan. Le pongo el chip del 555 al QA1 y me pide un codigo de operador.. se puede intercambiar el chip? buscando en google muestran un codigo 7321230140723740 la longitud es correcta pero me dice incorrecto... que otro puede ser?


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 18, 2010)

no es un codigo universal, es especifico para cada cell en particular...

lo que descubriste es que tu QA1 esta bloqueado para ser usado solo con un operador especifico, en tu caso para personal... 

para que le puedas meter el chip de otro operador debes hacerle un "unlock", o liberarlo... se que en argentina si cumples el año de contrato con tu compañia le puedes pedir el codigo de liberacion o desbloqueo o de unlock y ellos estan obligados a dartelo y decirte como ingresarselo al cell...

como tu QA1 es muy nuevo, no se si haya programas gratis con los que conectandolo en tu pc puedas desbloquearlo...

para el v555 si hay programas, busca el p2k easy tools y con ese y el cable de datos lo puedes desbloquear...

saludos...


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 18, 2010)

He leido por ahi que se puede desbloquear desde imei con un algoritmo/calculadora es cierto? colocas el imei la red y te da el password?


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 18, 2010)

las calculadoras de codigos no funcionan con motorola, funcionaban para los nokia de hasta el 2006 principalmente y algunas otras marcas...

para los motorola es por programa y pc (a veces gratis), equipo de reprogramacion (sea box o clip o algun otro aparato), o comprando el codigo en internet...

busca en google "motorola QA1 unlock" para que te des una idea...

saludos...


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 18, 2010)

OK, habia buscado lo mismo pero en español. Tambien encontre quien venden los codigos si le das el IMEI, lo que dices de comprar el codigo en internet? a quienes? quienes lo saben? son operadores de empresas de telefonia que te venden esa info??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2010)

http://www.melodiasmoviles.com/liberar-moviles/liberar_motorola_v555.php
ay un zip descagalo  eso lee el codigo  se aplica en la ficha los auriculares ,si no tenes el el esquema del cable te lo paso ,lleva un ic el max232 es muy sencillo ,tambien lo podes acer con transistores,pero recomiendo el ic (es muy economico)


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 18, 2010)

Aca encontre http://www.unlocking.com/Motorola-Karma+QA1-Unlocking.html la pregunta es como saben el codigo? es un algoritmo entonces... y que garantia tenes de que ande despues de pagar?



gustavocof115 dijo:


> http://www.melodiasmoviles.com/liberar-moviles/liberar_motorola_v555.php
> ay un zip descagalo  eso lee el codigo  se aplica en la ficha los auriculares ,si no tenes el el esquema del cable te lo paso ,lleva un ic el max232 es muy sencillo ,tambien lo podes acer con transistores,pero recomiendo el ic (es muy economico)



Te agradezco, pero el que quiero que ande es el QA1 con el chip/linea del v555. El v555 si bien no lo tengo liberado, puedo pedir que me lo liberen hace 4 años que lo tengo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2010)

que no pagues nada,es muy sencillo liberar motorolas ,el programa algunos leen el código y te lo muestra,otros di-rectamente te lo liberan ,apagas el teléfono ,le conectas la ficha(plus de 3,5 stereo)abris el programa(en la pc) le das al read y después aprietas el botón power del teléfono y listo .
ay otros modelos que tenes que poner el telefono en modo moden 
saludos


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 18, 2010)

gustavocof115 "elbrujo" quiere liberar el Motorola Karma QA1 que es un telefono muy nuevo y creo que tiene puerto miniusb...

tu le estas dando informacion sobre los motorola basados en acer (como el t191), compal (como el c155) y/o locosto (como los w1xx), el necesita info sobre los motorolas p2k05 mas recientes...

sobre la compra de los codigos. hay una base de datos sobre los codigos de operador y solo tienes acceso si pagas.
el soporte y acceso te lo dan cuando compras una "box" o "clip" de reprogramacion que cuestas mas de 500dlls y debes pagar una cuota mensual para tener acceso a los codigos y a actualizaciones del soft de estos aparatos y de los cells...

como saber si son confiables? tienes que investigarlos para ver si hay clientes que les den buenas calificaciones... habia una pagina, creo que se llamaba gotmoto que respondio muy bien hace unos años, pero no se que paso con ella...

lo otro es que vayas a BsAs y busque alla negocios que lo liberen pero vas a tener que pagar...

saludos...


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 18, 2010)

A los dos, gracias por la info. El QA1 tiene los dos. Miniusb y jack de 3.5. Me intrigaba como era el truco. Entonces es una fuga de info de las empresas de telefonia o hackeos a las bases de datos para llegar a los IMEI de los abonados. 

El QA1 no es mio, me lo dio una empresa para la que les hice un trabajo de betatester y este, termino. Al momento me dejaron el telefono pero no anda mas.. por eso queria ponerle el chip del 555.


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 18, 2010)

no es fuga ni hackeo, para que movistar o personal bloqueen el cell usan una box o clip, que son fabricados por una empresa X, esa empresa tambien les vende los box o clips a los centros de servicio autorizados, por eso la empresa X tiene la base de datos de los codigos de operador y por eso puede vender los codigos de operador...

saludos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2010)

si me di cuenta tarde de que era el qa1 y no el otro motorola ,asta hoy todos los moto que conozco tienen las dos entradas ,y los que libere yo siempre lo use con la entrada de 3,5 pero ase como un año que no trabajo mas en liberar así que ese modelo no tengo idea de como liberarlo,nunca me llego uno asi ,si averiguo algo lo posteo
saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 18, 2010)

elmo2 dijo:


> no es fuga ni hackeo, para que movistar o personal bloqueen el cell usan una box o clip, que son fabricados por una empresa X, esa empresa tambien les vende los box o clips a los centros de servicio autorizados, por eso la empresa X tiene la base de datos de los codigos de operador y por eso puede vender los codigos de operador...
> 
> saludos...




Para entender como funciona, entonces las empresas de telefonia celular para habilitarlo por primera vez cargan el IMEI en ese box y el box le da un codigo de habilitacion/clave de bloqueo que ellos al tener ya cargado el IMEI en esas bases de datos que se van conformando, refritan/venden esa info a otras empresas dedicadas en la cadena de comercializacion.

Tambien vi hace un rato un chip doble macho/hembra que tiene 400 modelos de celulares donde descula la clave. Lo venden $125


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 19, 2010)

Entonces que quiere decir, que el IMEI no cuenta en la validacion sino no andaria en otro equipo que tiene otro IMEI, o que sea como pense de entrada un algoritmo. Si bien puede haber una base de datos con los IMEI y las password como decis, puede tambien resolverse desde un algoritmo, o como se resuelve en este caso?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2010)

para algunas marcas ay una calculadora ,un calculo que le ingresas el imei y el resultado es el código de liberación ,aunque si le regrabas el soft del teléfono con el flex original de fabrica(no el de la empresa telefonica) se libera para el uso en cualquier empresa ,
en los samsung no ase falta ni gravar nada ni leer nada ni hacer ningún calculo ,esos tienen un código universal que resetea el teléfono y queda liberado (aunque algunos modelos si se usa la calculadora)
saludos
pd 
la restricion para que el telefono  este acepte el chip de cualquier empresa esta en el soft de la compañia de telefono
ellos la ponen cuando le graban el soft ,(las configuraciones,salvapantallas de la compañia la musica y el bloqueo para que no lo uses con otras empresas,al telefono)por eso a cualquier telefono si le grabas todo el soft original se desbloquean


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 19, 2010)

para algunas marcas ay una calculadora ,un calculo que le ingresas el imei y el resultado es el código de liberación ,aunque si le regrabas el soft del teléfono con el flex original de fabrica(no el de la empresa telefonica) se libera para el uso en cualquier empresa ,
en los samsung no ase falta ni gravar nada ni leer nada ni hacer ningún calculo ,esos tienen un código universal que resetea el teléfono y queda liberado (aunque algunos modelos si se usa la calculadora)
saludos



gustavocof115 dijo:


> pd
> la restricion para que el telefono  este acepte el chip de cualquier empresa esta en el soft de la compañia de telefono
> ellos la ponen cuando le graban el soft ,(las configuraciones,salvapantallas de la compañia la musica y el bloqueo para que no lo uses con otras empresas,al telefono)por eso a cualquier telefono si le grabas todo el soft original se desbloquean



Y de donde sacas el soft original? eso seria flasharlo? a que le llaman flex? porque en electronica un flex es un cable plano..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2010)

el soft original se consigue por la red ,en foros gsm y dedicados al unlock de telefonos etc ,algunas empresas algunos flex te dan ,si eso es flasharlo ,si no me preguntes porque le llaman asi pero suena a cable plano pero no es un cable,es un archivo ,ejemplo en motorolas tienen extencion .mot subo uno de ejemplo   es el flex de un motorola  para dejar el telefono en idioma español


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 19, 2010)

en mi experiencia, los motorola p2k y p2k05 tienen protegida la region de la memoria donde dice que estan bloqueados y donde esta el codigo... tambien se que los motorola no usan un algoritmo, pues vi muchos foros en los que estaban haciendo una lista con los imei y los codigos de operador para encontrar el algoritmo y nunca lo encontraron...

yo les he cambiado el firm a los motorola p2k y p2k05 y no se desbloquean, inclusive hay recomendaciones de que si lo llevaste a cambiar el imei, debes de revisar que el firm  no tenga ciertos archivos o se te regresa el imei original y se te bloquea el cell...

los programas para liberar los motorola p2k y p2k05 escriben en la parte de la memoria protegida y quitan las banderas de que esta bloqueado el cell y borran los codigos de bloqueo, pero no cualquier programa puede hacer eso, y a veces necesitas "hacerle el testpoint(s)" para poder liberar un motorola...

revisa el foro 3dgames.com.ar ellos tiene mucha informacion sobre cells motorola y sobre como liberarlos y otras modificaciones y estan en Argentina...

saludos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2010)

elmo2 dijo:


> en mi experiencia, los motorola p2k y p2k05 tienen protegida la region de la memoria donde dice que estan bloqueados y donde esta el codigo... tambien se que los motorola no usan un algoritmo, pues vi muchos foros en los que estaban haciendo una lista con los imei y los codigos de operador para encontrar el algoritmo y nunca lo encontraron...
> 
> yo les he cambiado el firm a los motorola p2k y p2k05 y no se desbloquean, inclusive hay recomendaciones de que si lo llevaste a cambiar el imei, debes de revisar que el firm  no tenga ciertos archivos o se te regresa el imei original y se te bloquea el cell...
> 
> ...



para cambiar el imei  si esa parte de la memoria esta bloqeada ,de poder  se puede  pero es ilegal 
aca se esta ablando de   quitar el codigo que blokea el uso de un chip de otro operador ,no del cambio de  imei ,
e logrado  revibir   telefonos con el imei cambiado que al primer error se muere el telefono 
pero eso es  otro cantar ,
el  imei se cambia cuando  el telefono esta en banda negativa (bloqueado por todas las compañias por telefono robado)
pd
si ya les as grabado el firware ,soft 
y no se libera es porque ay que cambiar el imei  y en ese caso no esta bloqueado el telefono ya que si admite cualquier chip,lo que esta bloqueado es el imei por telefono robado
saludos


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 19, 2010)

yo no estoy hablando de cambiar el imei, solo mencione el cambio del imei porque si instalas un soft original completo al cell el imei original regresa...

y yo estoy siendo bien especifico en la familia de cells que motorola que pasa esto y que no se liberan al instalarles un soft original, los p2k y los p2k05...

cuando revives un motorola p2k y p2k05, si borras todo la memoria del cell incluyendo la que dice que esta bloqueado, pero no es lo mismo que ponerle el firm original...

y ya que *gustavocof115* te dedicabas a liberar cells y estas en BsAs, preguntale a tus contactos como se libera el motorola Karma QA1, asi dejamos de discutir de casos no especificos de la duda de "el brujo", porque en realidad no lo estamos ayudando mucho...

saludos...


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 19, 2010)

Tengo un cliente que tiene local de celulares y en el sistema de servicio tecnico siempre hablan del flex.. yo pensaba que se rompian en todos los telefonos... lo que no es preguntar.. entonces flex=soft software en español..

Elmo, me fijo en la web. Lo mio en este caso es de hobby y conocer como es el mundo de los celulares..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2010)

en eso estaba averiguando para el amigo brujo ,
por otro lado  si regresa  el imei original es porque ya estaba el telefono liberado ,y en ese caso no ase falta ''formatear el telefono''
no ase falta discutir entre nosotros,pero,yo tengo mi ubicación ''en buenos aires'' vos en quien sabe donde,helmo???
por otro lado que tiene que ver en donde estoy,que es un pecado vivir acá? que pensas que porque vivo en bs.as todo lo consigo  ,aca no ,en foros rusos ,ellos son los capos en el unlock 
saludos 
pd:
con respeto yo no soy el que sabe mas,de todas forma creo que esto le sirvio para entender como funciona el soft al brujo ,porque al parecer vos si ya lo sabias,lo unico que por favor cuando me menciones no lo agas mas en mayusculas porque no me gusta que nadie grite mi nombre


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 19, 2010)

yo no tengo problemas con los argentinos, yo no soy argentino y tampoco  estoy en argentina, pero por los foros de celulares en los que he  estado, he conocido algunos argentinos, de BsAs, cordoba y de otros  lugares...

leyendo mi mensaje, note que si quedo agresivo, pero esa no era mi intencion, solo queria aclarar lo que yo he hecho y visto y leido...

sobre tu nombre, si te fijas, no esta en mayusculas, esta en negritas, y eso fue porque me dio flojera escribir y lo copie del "quote" que hizo "el brujo" de tu comentario y solo me di cuenta de que estaba en negritas hasta que mando la respuesta...

mencione que estas en Buenos Aires porque si se te facilita encontrar informacion, pues estas en la capital del pais y es asi en las capitales de todos los paises... y como tu te dedicabas a eso, es de suponer que tengas amigos que aun se dedican a ello, y los puedas consultar mas rapidamente que buscando en la web o los foros rusos... 

en otro tema en que el brujo pregunto sobre el agps del Karma qa1 le recomende unos foros en los que habia algo de informacion, pero nada sobre como liberarlo...

esta vez le recomende 3dgames porque alli mencionan hasta en que partes de BsAs puedes encontrar buenos lugares que se dedican a cells... tambien se que bariloche no esta cerca de BsAs...

mi experiencia directa con los motorola fue con el T191 que es Acer, con el C650 que es p2k, V3  tambien p2k y con el ROKR E2 que es p2k05 y Java-Linux (muy diferente al QA1)... 
libere el T191 y el C650 con su respectivo cable y su respectivo programa... 
al C650 si le hize mucho modding, le instale muchos MPs modificados...
a los V3 solo les hize modificaciones de seems y borrado de los agregados del operador...
al Rokr E2 tambien le he instalado MPs y le he hecho modificaciones al sistema linux, muy diferente al modding que ya habia hecho... ah... el E2 lo compre libre de fabrica...

saludos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2010)

esta bien ,tampoco ase falta que postees  tu experiencia ,nadie esta calificando a nadie ,fue solo un mal entendido ,en el cual me sentí agredido ,nada mas ,amigos entonces ,así continuamos ayudando al compañero 
saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 19, 2010)

Muchachos, sumemos... a ver con lo que leo me siguen apareciendo dudas.. crei que el IMEI era un numero irrepetible tipo ROM ID y resulta que por lo que dice gustavocof115 es modificable? enmascarable.. haa entonces eso seria clonar una linea.. o por lo que lei que si esta en banda negativa se le cambia el IMEI para revivirlo clonando el de otro telefono?..


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 19, 2010)

el imei es identificador del aparato...

la linea, se le asigna al chip (tarjeta SIM)...

por eso puedes usar tu linea en otro cell poniendo el chip en ese otro cell...

cuando te roban el cell, te lo roban con todo y chip, entonces al reportarlo robado, queda reportado robado el cell, con su imei y la sim, con su linea...

no es suficiente clonar el imei para clonar una linea...

saludos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2010)

asi es el imei seria como el DNI del móvil,cuando enciendes el teléfono primero ,entre otros datos envia el número de imei ,luego el del chip y se asocia el numero de imei con el numero del chip ,todo eso identifica el móvil y el numero de teléfono,asi cuando ese mismo chip lo colocas en otro movil se asocia nuevamente el imei con el chip ,por eso si denuncias como perdido el telefono y la sim o chip lo pones en otro telefono tampoco funciona ni el chip ni el teléfono con su imei asociado (el ultimo imei asociado)como bien explico el amigo elmo2


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 21, 2010)

Elmo, descargue un pack de programas para moto. Entre ellos esta el pk2tool version 3. Lo conecto al QA1 dice conectado.. pero no baja nada sobre las opciones no puedo ni ver ni cambiar nada.. cuando dices es un p2k05 a que te refieres?


----------



## alejandrokanito (Abr 21, 2010)

tngo un programa muy bueno y te puede servir pero como te lo paso?


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 21, 2010)

a mi correo Debo seguir las normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 21, 2010)

a el mio es lo_que_tengas_subilo_al_foro_para_que_podamos_compartirlo_  @  yo-no-cumplo-las-normas-del-foro.COM.ME-ARTE


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 21, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> a mi correo Debo seguir las normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com



sorry!..  la ansiedad..


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 22, 2010)

el programa que funciona con el QA1 es el "p2kcommander v5" o mas nuevos, es el que tiene compatibilidad con los p2k05... en los links que te deje en el tema del aGps mencionan cual programa usar y ajustes que le tienes que hacer para que funcione correctamente...

p2k05 es como se llama a la plataforma sobre la que fue hecho el cell, viene de Paragon 2005, (los p2k son Paragon 2000), usan ciertos procesadores, protocolos, arbol de archivos, archivos de configuracion que les llaman "Seem", etc...

saludos...


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 22, 2010)

Ha lo baje en el paquete, justo instale otros .. el bt3 el midi no se cuanto y el pk2.. me sale un cartel que dice que no es la plataforma adecuada.. bueno los desinstalo e instalo el que decis, gracias por el dato..


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 23, 2010)

Elmo, al final logre que ande! el command no. El pk2tools v3 habia que entrar a configurar el protocolo y dentro esta la opcion de p2k05 y lo leyo OK. Volviendo al menu de ingenieria active en hidden config y otro lado donde dice eso que me habias posteado de testmode. Lo grabe al celu, probe entrar de nuevo y quedo el cambio. Ahora.. prendo el cel y no me aparece..  revise todo el menu y en ningun lado tengo esa opcion agregada.. en que le estoy pifiando?


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 23, 2010)

supongo que lo activaste en la seccion "other features", si es asi, esta opcion lo activa en el archivo de configuracion "Seem 0032_0001", para que lo puedas ver en los menus del cell necesita estar tambien activado en un archivo del menu, solo que no estoy seguro si en los p2k05 este archivo tambien es el mma_ucp como en los p2k...

revise el p2ktools v3 que tengo , es la version 3.0.7 build 759, y trae la opcion de configurar el menu, revisa si la version que tu tienes trae esa opcion y prueba que lea desde el cell, a ver que te aparece...

probaste taambien tecleando en la pantalla principal eso de <menu> *y lo demas ?

saludos...


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 23, 2010)

Si trae la opcion de editar el menu. Bajas desde el telefono y a la derecha tiene opciones que no las pude hacer andar.. le agregue un item y despues no me lo Muestra..  por otro lado no entiendo como  el menu  es activo. Me paro en cualquier item y sobre la derecha le pongo change y no me muestra que hace ese comando o item..

En option hidden es donde esta la opcion de menu de ingenieria esta activado, vos decis que lo agregue al menu.. y como se hace? le di vuelta y no se como es.. le agregas un item cualquiera? y como se relaciona que cuando hago click ahi tiene que lanzar el otro menu? podes hacer algun screenshot para guiarme?

Los numero para entrar por menu me pasa lo mismo que con el v555 tengo dos opciones de menu. Una menu rapido que no hace nada.. supongo que es lo que se ve en la pantalla cuando lo prendes.. y otro menu generico que aparecen todos las cosas que podes hacer.

Vos decis que apriete igual ese menu como comando, y luego le ingrese textmode con los *? cuando abris el teclado como para escribir letras o numeros te los marca como si quisieras hablar por telefono.. sino te da opciones de guardar..

*edito:* Version3.0.8 Build 864


----------

